# Screened porch Mahogany floor?



## Justtrimmin (Mar 16, 2005)

I have a double decker 10 x 20 screened in porch to build,the framing already exists, we have to install the decking, trim, rail/spindles and screen. The lumber salesman mentioned using mahogany T&G for the floor and use clear cedar for the rail work and trim. I can only pitch the existing joist 3/4" to 0 in 10' and that is perpendicular to the decking (V-goove). And there is no knee wall, its an open rail design so 2' around the outside will receive NE Ohio weather. We were originally going w/ redwood but the prices......... WOW! The numbers are: 1x4 mahogany = $1200. / 5/4x6 cedar select knot decking = $1200. / 5/4x6 clear cedar = $3000. / 5/4 x6 Trex = $1600. We were originally putting screen over the joist and using EP-TY hidden fasteners, but now this salesman has me thinking about mahogany. Anyone w/ expirience w/ mahogany on an exterior application?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## Justtrimmin (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Mike,
The double decker is actually 3 stories (walk out basement) so the moisture isn't a concern. As far as the cedar being soft... there's a 4" cherry floor on the inside of the house! I guess they aren't into high heel pumps  As far as EB-TY fasteners we run a slot cutting bit (T-bit) on both edges of decking. We always wrap the band w/ trim ..... I hate end grain.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Ask Teetor For Input*

Teetor Lives In Flordia They Deal With A Lot Of Exotic Woods Down There Not That Mahogany Is A Exotic Wood. Meaning Mike's giving you excellent advice. But I'm sure teetor knows something about screen porches living in Flordia. Those people love to sit out on the porch. I'll tell you guys a wood that Norm Abramans on this old house eyes always lights up when he sees I think its called douglas fur have you guys ever heard of that? Did I mention I'm under vacation this week :Thumbs:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

747 said:


> Norm Abramans on this old house eyes always lights up when he sees I think its called douglas fur have you guys ever heard of that?


As in Spruce-Pine-Fur (SPF)?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*pipeguy*

I don't know if thats what he means when he sees douglas fur. I get the impression that the douglas fur isn't cheap. Is the spruce pine fur your talking about cheap????


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

That's what's stamped on 2x4 studs - 'SPF'.
I'm not a 'wood' guy either so I don't know if Douglass is special.


----------



## Justtrimmin (Mar 16, 2005)

Douglass fur is another type of pine, it's heavier than SPF and it can accept a stronger load and span farther. There might be a "select fur" out there. About 15yrs ago we built an open curved staircase w/some kind of pine, the painters bleached it and it looked sweet. Boy what I'm I doin? I've got off of my own thread!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

----


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Ok mike finley*

Your the expert I definately don't no what the hell i'm talking about. But i have heard him say douglas fur alot of times.TIGER MAPLE :Thumbs: To answer the drinking question I haven't drank in 10 years. I swear to god i heard him say douglas fur more times than I can count I didn't realize he was talking about standard construction lumber. :Thumbs:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

*BURMA!* Sorry...I panicked.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*pipeguy*

BURMA.......THATS IN SOUTHEAST ASIA BETWEEN BANGLADESH AND THAILAND :Thumbs:


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

we use this stuff all the time out here lots of old homes in our area. I think the proper name for this stuff is meranti. you want to put this down with a flooring nailer stainless nails preffered. if you want you can makeup a noseing with a router , need to saw off groved edge first .


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Translation : DOUG FIR IS SLANG FOR PINE . ALSO KNOTTY PINE AKA YELLOW PINE . BULL PINE ECT ...................... 
:Thumbs: :cheesygri


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*A+Carpenter*

THANKS FOR THE CLARIFICATION. I DIDN'T THINK HE WAS TALKING ABOUT TWO BY FOURS. BECAUSE HE WAS LOOKING AT A BEAUTIFUL STAIRCASE WHEN HE SAID IS THAT DOUG FUR. :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Meranti*

I'M 99% sure thats philippines mahogany.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

not sure. but the price sheet from our distibutor says meranti/mahogany i think it comes from central or south america.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

747 said:


> I swear to god i heard him say douglas fur more times than I can count...


Yes, you heard right. "Straight grained Douglas Fir" has been the standard old-time T&G porch decking in the northeast since the 1940's. It hasn't been used much (except for historical rennos) in the last 25 years. Good straight grained douglas fir is as hard or slightly harder than yellow pine. Douglas fir porch decking is free from knots and nearly free from any defects at all. Most of the time you'll see it finished with grey porch paint.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

747


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

:Thumbs:  :Thumbs:


----------

